# Riding for Ducks



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I rode my bike out to hunt last year a couple of times, and did okay. I bought a new bike for this year's campaign, as my old one had a rigid frame and found a new home. I need to get set up with lightweight gear, as I don't want to pull a trailer. I put a back rack on the bike, and plan to strap a decoy bag on it to carry dekes, waders, etc. I'll be breaking down my gun so it fits into the ski pockets of my backpack.

Does anybody else do this? Any tips for lightweight stools, dekes, etc?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've done this a couple times paddler. My buddy got a couple of really lightweight folding stools at Smith and Edwards, I believe that they were about $20 and they are a small tripod stool like this:http://www.bing.com/shopping/texspo...stool&lpq=folding tripod camp stool&FORM=HURE

As far as lightweight decoys, you can't beat making your own foamer decoys with a suction base-they weigh next to nothing! If you don't want to make your own the Drake double duty dekes are really light too.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be biking in for the first time this season. Those tripod stools pumpgunner mentioned are very nice to have. I got one from Cabela's a few years ago that has a back on it and is camouflaged, but I'm not sure if they're still made.

As for decoys, I'd recommend Deeks decoys. They do shine in the sun on bright days (though it's usually not too bad), and they require a bit more maintenance than plastic decoys, but they are very light, and, more importantly, very compact. I can bring two dozen in a small backpack in which I could only fit 3-4 standard decoys. I don't use them if I'm close to the parking lot, but they make hunting much easier if it involves a long journey.

http://www.deeksdecoys.com/


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

This is something I have been thinking about doing as well... Is the bike trailer too much?


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I have done this and the only thing I hate when you go light is by the time you get out there you are sweaty and are prone to get really cold. I have a solid frame bike and it works fine. I use my Eberly stock back pack so I can holster my gun and carry enough deeks as well as a platform for my dog to keep her out of the water. This year I have built a cart to carry all that stuff including my waders and one of my kids. I is built similar to a bout trailer as it has a otter creek sled on it that I can put my kids in to take across the marsh and keep them dry and warm. When I am done with it I will attach a pic of the cart. Now I am sure my legs are going to burn but hey it will be a good workout and a satisfying time just heading out.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

cabelas had a waterfowl version similar to this chair that i use. lite weight for me and doesn't skimp on a backrest.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Ameriste ... l+Products


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

APD said:


> cabelas had a waterfowl version similar to this chair that i use. lite weight for me and doesn't skimp on a backrest.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Ameriste ... l+Products


I think I saw that chair at Scheel's. I'll look again, but it seemed heavy. I wish somebody made these out of aluminum tubing instead of steel. I really don't like the tripod style, as they sink into the mud more.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> I think I saw that chair at Scheel's. I'll look again, but it seemed heavy. I wish somebody made these out of aluminum tubing instead of steel. I really don't like the tripod style, as they sink into the mud more.


I'd be willing to bet that I know a guy that could come up with something twice as strong and half the weight, that wouldn't sink in the mud ??!! I guess it wouldn't even have to be twice as strong, just half the weight, right?

If you buy the materials, I do the engineering and provide the labor. In the end it might cost a touch more than $25, but the second and third one wouldn't.

Let me know.

Later,
Kev


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Kev and Paddler, 
I have been looking for these as well, and would be willing to go in on the material. In fact, I even have a bunch of 1" OD aluminum round tube left over from my boat blind build that would probably even be enough for a few seats. Let me know if you guys are interested in a combined effort!

And on a side note Kev, do you ever want these gunner Cans in my garage with your name on them, or do you want me to just start getting them wet and bloody!!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

kev said:


> > I think I saw that chair at Scheel's. I'll look again, but it seemed heavy. I wish somebody made these out of aluminum tubing instead of steel. I really don't like the tripod style, as they sink into the mud more.
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that I know a guy that could come up with something twice as strong and half the weight, that wouldn't sink in the mud ??!! I guess it wouldn't even have to be twice as strong, just half the weight, right?
> ...


I would be willing to pay for fouth and fifth.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I've seen guys attach a crate to the back bike rack, that helps with room for suff and setting deke bag on. if you're hunting a small hole you can cut the keels off your dekes, makes them light and is great during freeze hunts to set on the ice. also could go with some rubber inflatable ones, stack incredibly small and light.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> And on a side note Kev, do you ever want these gunner Cans in my garage with your name on them, or do you want me to just start getting them wet and bloody!!!


You'd better get to it. I'd like to have one, and the Eider, but the rest deserve to be used. I'll never hunt again, so I think it's only right that you do the honors.

I'd be happy to make some of these up like I stated before. If there's a market (meaning a few guys that would like to be in on the run), I'll make a few up. A couple things to keep in mind however. I know that I can make a stool just as strong only lighter, that looks and feels just like the one in the pictures, but how much is that worth? For example: Carbon fiber tubing could be used with Titanium couplers. WAYY light, probably a fraction, but WOW expensive! Obviously that wouldn't be the economical choice, and there are lots of other options. It's kind of like camping/backpacking gear. They shave every ounce, and pay for the privledge of not having to pack around the extra weight. Just something to keep in mind, while we work on this.

Later,
Kev


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

This is the cart I mentioned before. the short fat wheels work wonders on gravel and soft terrain.


----------

